# QT tank setup



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi all, I have decided to set up a quarantine tank for new stock, which I could also use for a hospital tank if need be as long as it was not occupied. I was trying to come up with something that does not have to stay up all the time when not in use, but can be setup and cycled within a day if need be. 

I picked up a clear 71 Qt rubbermaid bin yesterday and am using an aquaclear 30 for filtration with a sponge and fully cycled sechem matrix taken from another tank, along with a small heater this is all I was planning on running. When I am done with it I will simply remove the matrix from the aquaclear 30 and put it back into one of the other filters in the tanks to keep it live and ready to go if I need to set up the QT tank again.

Is swapping out the biomedia between a QT tank and a community tank a bad idea in the thought that it might transfer disease? Any ways to make it safe or is there a better way to keep the bacteria alive? Any other flaws with this idea? Most importantly are the clear rubbermaid bins built to be filled with water without giving out?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I would suggest to get Seachem Stability. It's a new tank stabilization Water conditioner.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks, will pick some up, sounds like its good to have on hand  My main concern is switching out the matrix biomedia between a med tank and my main community tank, is it risky to introduce stuff that may have been in the QT tank to the community tank, or are my worries a bit overblown on that?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if you just need to keep the bacteria alive while nothing is in the tank you can dose a few drops of liquid ammonia for it to feed on, a big jug is like 3 bucks at london drugs, or have a BN pleco live in the tank permanantly to keep the glass clean etc, i wouldnt swap out media i think your worries are correct

also try filling the bin in the bathtub first i had a huge soft plastic green one and it was fine like 3/4 full but more than that the sides gave way and spilled in the bathtub  i was cleaning new substrate at the time


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Summit . I would give Brightwell - Microbactor7 a look . I 'm using it and i like the results I have gotten from it. J&l sells it for the same price as Stability.

here is some info on the product.
http://www.aquacave.com/brightwell-...re-brfor-marine--freshwater-aquaria-2487.html


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> if you just need to keep the bacteria alive while nothing is in the tank you can dose a few drops of liquid ammonia for it to feed on, a big jug is like 3 bucks at london drugs, or have a BN pleco live in the tank permanantly to keep the glass clean etc, i wouldnt swap out media i think your worries are correct
> 
> also try filling the bin in the bathtub first i had a huge soft plastic green one and it was fine like 3/4 full but more than that the sides gave way and spilled in the bathtub  i was cleaning new substrate at the time


That would work great, but the idea is that when I have no fish in quarantine, I can drain the bin, and throw the aquaclear 30 filter on my osaka 69 gallon for some extra filtration, then if I get a sick fish, or some new additions I can simply fill the rubbermaid container, take the aquaclear 30 from the osaka and put it on the QT giving me an instantly cycled tank. I am hoping once everything is settled and going I will not need the QT very much and my wife is a little iffy on setting up a 4th tank for QT, so I am trying to come up with an option for her of a temporary QT 

My other option is to simply clean/sterilize the matrix after use in QT before throwing it back into the community tank, I wont need the bacteria at that point as the community already has more than enough, and by the time I need to setup the QT again, the cleaned matrix should have had time to develop the good bacteria again.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> Hey Summit . I would give Brightwell - Microbactor7 a look . I 'm using it and i like the results I have gotten from it. J&l sells it for the same price as Stability.
> 
> here is some info on the product.
> Brightwell Aquatics MicroBacter7 - Complete Bioculture for Marine & Freshwater Aquaria - AquaCave


Thanks for the tip! I have to do an order for JL pretty soon anyways


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

summit said:


> That would work great, but the idea is that when I have no fish in quarantine, I can drain the bin, and throw the aquaclear 30 filter on my osaka 69 gallon for some extra filtration, then if I get a sick fish, or some new additions I can simply fill the rubbermaid container, take the aquaclear 30 from the osaka and put it on the QT giving me an instantly cycled tank. I am hoping once everything is settled and going I will not need the QT very much and my wife is a little iffy on setting up a 4th tank for QT, so I am trying to come up with an option for her of a temporary QT
> 
> My other option is to simply clean/sterilize the matrix after use in QT before throwing it back into the community tank, I wont need the bacteria at that point as the community already has more than enough, and by the time I need to setup the QT again, the cleaned matrix should have had time to develop the good bacteria again.


that actually sounds pretty good then, esp cuz your quarantine tank is going to be sterilized between uses


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> that actually sounds pretty good then, esp cuz your quarantine tank is going to be sterilized between uses


Thanks bud, makes me feel a bit better about it, I was just unsure if there was anything nasty a QT might pick up through infections/fungus or even meds I would dose that might escape a sterilization. I am a bit paranoid of these things


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

summit said:


> Thanks bud, makes me feel a bit better about it, I was just unsure if there was anything nasty a QT might pick up through infections/fungus or even meds I would dose that might escape a sterilization. I am a bit paranoid of these things


nothing will survive a good bleaching


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> nothing will survive a good bleaching


...including the fish, if it's not really thoroughly rinsed out!!!!  I'd use vinegar instead of bleach. Still disinfects the tank, but it's safer.

To me, swapping out the filter between the QT and regular tank is risky. I'm not so worried about a QT tank being cycled, because some meds will kill off the bacteria anyway. My QT tank is a barebottom 15 gallon with a heater, air stone and a big sponge filter, plus a ceramic pot and a rock for a hiding spot. When it's not in use, it just gets broken down and stored. I just vacuum the bottom daily when it's in use and keep the water *really* clean. Seems to work fine.


----------

